# Let's see your raft gun



## JEFFTHEROBOT (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Of course I have to be in my biggest boat to bring it along…the ammo weighs a ton. I have to say, it’s super effective against jet boats.


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

It just never gets old….


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

I use my "guns" for rowing back upstream to the launch (seriously, in my toothpick - fishing).


----------



## Big Wave (6 mo ago)

My water guns


----------



## Big Wave (6 mo ago)

My bear gun


----------



## MoabRyan (Feb 24, 2021)

I don’t shoot rafts! I blow em up!


----------

